# Meateater Podcast: Are coyotes and wolves really killing the deer?



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)

Link to a podcast:

http://www.themeateater.com/podcasts/episode-068-cazenovia-wisconsin-steven-rinella-talks-with-the-outdoor-writer-pat-durkin-buckman-doug-duren-and-janis-putelis-of-the-meateater-crew/

Interesting podcast, check it out.


----------



## UintaYETI (Jan 9, 2017)

MeatEater is definitely one of my favorite Podcasts. Rinella is always down to earth, and calls it how he see's it.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

No one like Steven Rinella, he's one of the best and biggest assets to the hunting community I've seen.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> No one like Steven Rinella, he's one of the best and biggest assets to the hunting community I've seen.


Not to mention he's incredibly entertaining to watch, read, and listen to.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> Not to mention he's incredibly entertaining to watch, read, and listen to.


I couldn't stand listening to them. I got through about an hour and that's all I could stomach.
They really are not that good of hunters.
Especially for Mule deer.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I couldn't stand listening to them. I got through about an hour and that's all I could stomach.
> They really are not that good of hunters.
> Especially for Mule deer.


Right.............


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> No one like Steven Rinella, he's one of the best and biggest assets to the hunting community I've seen.


Why is that?
Is it because he says all the politically correct things?

And to answer the O.P.
Yes, coyotes and wolves are really killing deer!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I like meateater. I have to really pick n choose which episodes I listen to based on topic, but I like it. I listen to the bearhunting podcast regularly though. host of that podcast is pretty awkward but the guests and stories are great.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Why is that?
> Is it because he says all the politically correct things?
> 
> And to answer the O.P.
> Yes, coyotes and wolves are really killing deer!


My exception to what you said is saying Steven Rinella is not a good hunter, sorry but that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> My exception to what you said is saying Steven Rinella is not a good hunter, sorry but that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.


I should rephrase. What little I did hear him talking, I was not impressed on what I heard.
Kind of like many of those "famous" guys that hold seminars at the expos and have tons of sponsors.
I would say many of those guys are just average hunters like myself but instead have everything handed to them.
I'm guessing these "meateater" guys are the same.

Crap, I sure hope I don't get a letter from their attorney because of my remarks.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I should rephrase. What little I did hear him talking, I was not impressed on what I heard.
> Kind of like many of those "famous" guys that hold seminars at the expos and have tons of sponsors.
> I would say many of those guys are just average hunters like myself but instead have everything handed to them.
> I'm guessing these "meateater" guys are the same.
> ...


What's funny is in many of his podcasts, he talks about getting emails from people just like you. IMO his shows great and of much better quality than much of the trash the exists on the hunting channels and shows. He's true to the outdoors and the wildlife as well as their habitat in spite of what might be politically acceptable to his target audience.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> What's funny is in many of his podcasts, he talks about getting emails from people just like you. IMO his shows great and of much better quality than much of the trash the exists on the hunting channels and shows. He's true to the outdoors and the wildlife as well as their habitat in spite of what might be politically acceptable to his target audience.


I'll have to check out some of his shows.
I don't have cable.
Are they on youtube or Netflix?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Ridge, definitely don't write them off yet. Steven Rinella and meateater crew seem to be some of the most down to earth guys in the hunting industry in my opinion. He is on Netflix and YouTube.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

They aren't that good of hunters? I wasn't aware it was a competition? 

I am not a huge "hunting show" guy. They all just seem too canned for me. I found Meateater on Netflix and it is better than most. More than one of the hunts I have watched ended without a filled tag, and Rinella seems like a pretty down to earth dude. It's one of the more realistic hunting shows I've seen. 

I've never listened to the podcast.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

steve has a hunting show on tv too. I like it. you can always tell when he's gonna get skunked early in an episode because he reminisces a lot out loud while glassing. still good stuff. he can be self deprecating though. my favorite was when he described how he got trichinosis. I know he's a far better hunter than I am, most are, but he can come across a little arrogant but balances it out with self deprecation too.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Overall I enjoy Meateater and Rinella. But when it comes to his field care and butchering I want to reach through the screen and slap him +80% of the time. Like his buck pronghorn in Montana where he hung it in a tree overnight hide on. And then as he was cooking up a backstrap at his friends place at the end of the episode, him going on about how people not liking the gamey taste in antelope are just people not used to their meat actually having flavor, unlike that at the grocery store. Uhh, no... Your problem was you didn't keep the hair off your speed goat and it didn't cool down properly with the hide still on it. Get it skinned and on ice asap and voila! It won't have a strong flavor. Don't even get me started on his whole butchering a deer episode.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I'll have to check out some of his shows.
> I don't have cable.
> Are they on youtube or Netflix?


He is on Netflix, and here is a link if you want to see the episodes that aren't on Netflix:

http://meateater.vhx.tv

Steven Rinella is no pansy, and he gives hunting a good message through his show that can appeal to a wider audience. He's also written several books and speaks at several conservation events. Check out a few of his speeches on YouTube if you have time as well.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Sure seems like a few jealous guys on here like to run someone down that made good on following his passion and turning it into a carrier.
With all the high fiving, butt slapping and cooler then you hunting shows on TV today Rinella seems to be your average guy made good doing a hunting show that are not only about the hunt but also includes taking care of the kill as well as preparing the take for the table. Rinella throws out some good info from time to time and does a few shows with new hunters.
Giving the guy a hard time about taking care of his kill? Give me a break, from what I see he takes better care of his animals then most everyone and uses way more of the animal then probably 99% of the hunters that harvest. There was nothing wrong with his deer butchering episode and if the air temp was cool enough there was no problem hanging the antelope like he did until the next morning.
From what I see and understand about the Meat Eater hunting shows is he hunts non guided public lands that any average guy could hunt if you play the point game right in a few states instead of guided private ranch hunts that most of us will never be able to afford and I have never seen a food plot or feeder in any of his videos.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't that Meateater dude the guy that ate the raw bear meat and got Trichinosis? Squeezed 2 episodes out of it?

Well ya gotta love that guy.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not sure on the bear but he is the one that ate some coyote backstrap on one episode.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Muddydogs, like I said, overall I enjoy his show. But if you think his antelope field care was ok, then I've got to ask how much experience you have with antelope? He had hair all over the meat as he broke it down the next morning, which for any animal is no bueno, but is particularly egregious for antelope. And the proof was in the end of the episode when he was eating his strong flavored meat. Properly handled antelope is definitely not strong flavored. As for his deer butchering, if you enjoy the bone dust all over the meat, and making blanket statements about game fat being inedible then by all means. 

And yeah, Goob, this is the raw bear meat guy who got himself and his crew sick with trichinosis on a black bear hunt


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Johnnycake is just trying to big time all of us. Ever since he traveled north to the land of plentiful game and tags, he has turned into a caribou, moose, grizzly hunting elitist. 

Yes, I am jealous!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Johnnycake is just trying to big time all of us. Ever since he traveled north to the land of plentiful game and tags, he has turned into a caribou, moose, grizzly hunting elitist.
> 
> Yes, I am jealous!


Jealous of my top of the page you mean


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

You guys that like Rinella should check him out when he shows up on Joe Rogan's podcast, the Joe Rogan Experience. He's been on 3 or 4 episodes and they're all great, they go into detail on Steve's travels to South America and get really into Western history. Rinella comes across as a really knowledgeable, likeable guy. I especially enjoyed the episodes on Netflix where he took the 1st time, female hunters out and busted his butt to make sure they had a good experience, whether they tagged out or not. His Netflix show is the only hunting show that I've ever thought was worth watching.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I didn't notice the hair but with any animal you're going to get a little hair that needs to be cleaned off. Lots of guys use a saw to cut there meat, personally I don't but a lot due so they must like the dust. Point being he seems to eat what he shoots and uses more of the animal then most including guts. He takes care of his meat like he wants to and eats it so why rag on him. Hell one show he shot a couple coyotes and cooked them up.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys crack me up. 
I have seen some of his shows on Netflix before and ole Steve does seem like a good guy. It's just fun to push a few buttons once in a while around here. or maybe it's my jealousy kicking in?
Check out episode 3, season six. (Wyoming antelope) he even admits that he's not a very good hunter but he does seem to do his research about the animals he's hunting and the history of the hunted area.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Ridge, what does that even mean? I truly don't understand what a good hunter vs a not very good hunter is? 

Care to elaborate? I'm not defending Rinella with that comment. I just don't understand this, or why it would be a big deal even if you are correct? Again, I didn't know this was a competition.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Ridge, what does that even mean? I truly don't understand what a good hunter vs a not very good hunter is?
> 
> Care to elaborate? I'm not defending Rinella with that comment. I just don't understand this, or why it would be a big deal even if you are correct? Again, I didn't know this was a competition.


He was referring to the time he was hunting antelope but lost track of the small herd. Assuming that the antelope had moved on but instead they were right below him, just out of sight. Then when they came out in the open, he rushed his shot and shot over it and never got a second shot.
I think he meant a "good hunter" wouldn't have rushed the situation. Resulting in a missed shot.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> He was referring to the time he was hunting antelope but lost track of the small herd. Assuming that the antelope had moved on but instead they were right below him, just out of sight. Then when they came out in the open, he rushed his shot and shot over it and never got a second shot.
> I think he meant a "good hunter" wouldn't have rushed the situation. Resulting in a missed shot.


I think we've all done that. I've rushed shots, taken bad ones, made bad hits, and have learned from them. He's a pretty good hunter IMO, and when he's eating the tongue, testicles, liver, heart, neck, bone marrow, and every bit of meat I find it pretty funny some are ragging on a little hair he got on the meat or that he didn't take care of it just how you would. I guarantee that whole antelope got ate so what's the difference. I've got hair on my meat and left animals over night before. I've also taken perfect care of some animals that still end up being "gamey". Anyway I get your just livening things up ridge, but most shows would have simply cut that missed shot out and ignored it. That's why I like Steve, he doesn't try to act like he's an expert that never makes mistakes. He's authentic and as you said tries to know what he can about the history and places he's hunting. Some of my favorite episodes are when Steve doesn't harvest anything. The spring bear hunt on Netflix where he doesn't even see a bear I really enjoyed. His show isn't just a quick interview, a pull of the trigger, and a grip and grin like 99% of hunting tv. Anyway ridge, it's not hard to get me worked up so mission accomplished.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Ridge, what does that even mean? I truly don't understand what a good hunter vs a not very good hunter is?
> 
> Care to elaborate? I'm not defending Rinella with that comment. I just don't understand this, or why it would be a big deal even if you are correct? Again, I didn't know this was a competition.


It's really not a big deal.. I was just having a little fun with the comment.
That generic statement could mean 1,000 different things to a 1,000 different people.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Steve Rinella's and Randy Newberg's shows are two of the more "real" hunting shows and pretty much the only ones I'll watch. I think they do a good job of portraying hunting in a positive light and show the whole story, instead of just a kill shot. Plus, I've never heard either of them say, "Dddduuuuuddddddeeeeeee, that thing is a giant!" Or "You just killed a ppppiiiigggg!"

The time Rinella got trichinosis was pretty interesting -


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> They really are not that good of hunters.
> Especially for Mule deer.


I guess I was more interested in what you thought it meant, not what he meant on his show. I have to think you were not only referring to his comment on an antelope hunt, since you cited mule deer.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> Steve Rinella's and Randy Newberg's shows are two of the more "real" hunting shows and pretty much the only ones I'll watch. I think they do a good job of portraying hunting in a positive light and show the whole story, instead of just a kill shot. Plus, I've never heard either of them say, "Dddduuuuuddddddeeeeeee, that thing is a giant!" Or "You just killed a ppppiiiigggg!"
> 
> The time Rinella got trichinosis was pretty interesting -


That's honestly my favorite thing about that show-I've never once heard him mention inches when talking about an animal. The focus on the whole hunting experience rather than chasing trophies is why I really like his show.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I will admit I am extremely jealous of the man.


----------

